# 2008 Outback 25Rss



## Going Outback (Oct 27, 2010)

We just bought our first Outback after selling a 2000 Thor Cub 19. It's like moving out of a shed and into a mansion.We got it from the second owners who used it 3 times, they got it from the original owners who never got to use it. Got it for 12,250.00 and it still smells brand new. We are taking it up to a KOA near Hershey this weekend and hope we can make some of these Outback rallies next year.


----------



## crunchman12002 (Jul 26, 2009)

Going Outback said:


> We just bought our first Outback after selling a 2000 Thor Cub 19. It's like moving out of a shed and into a mansion.We got it from the second owners who used it 3 times, they got it from the original owners who never got to use it. Got it for 12,250.00 and it still smells brand new. We are taking it up to a KOA near Hershey this weekend and hope we can make some of these Outback rallies next year.


Congrats on the new to you TT. Welcome to the site.
crunchman


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers! There's a weath of information on here with many very experienced people willing to answer any question. You're gonna love your Outback! Enjoy.


----------



## D.P. (Nov 8, 2009)

Congrats and welcome to the site


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Welcome the the forum and congrats on the great deal! you will love your new outback!


----------



## GO WEST (May 25, 2009)

Wow, that is a great $ deal on an awecome camper. The 25 is a great all around unit.


----------



## texastraveler (Jun 7, 2010)

Welcome aboard. We also traded up from a 2000 thor cub 21 to a 2005 28rss and love it. Have been on numerous trips and many more planned with topsail hill state park for spring break. Congratulations and enjoy the space..


----------

